# Genus Selenotypus



## Steve Nunn (Nov 4, 2004)

_Selenotypus sp._ 







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 4, 2004)

Another _Selenotypus sp._ 







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## versus (Nov 4, 2004)

it was awesome!   looks like a hybrid between c.huahini & e.pachypus.....


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 4, 2004)

versus said:
			
		

> looks like a hybrid between c.huahini & e.pachypus.....


Hi,
The genus _Selenotypus_, along with _Coremiocnemis_ and _Lyrognathus_  has what Pocock believed was a primitive (plesiomorphic) trait in the Selenocosmiinae, the long and hairy legs IV (back legs), similar to the spider you mentioned, _E.pachypus_. I believe most members of these three genera are spectacularly "hairy", hence the idea behind this appreciation thread. If you have any furry or hairy spider, please post it. Colour means nothing, hair is everything, THE MORE FUR THE BETTER!!

Steve


----------



## Arachnoking (Nov 4, 2004)

*dont now if this will count .*

not any of the above mentioned genus but hairy all the same lol   

Brachypelma albopilosa.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 22, 2006)

*Selenotypus plumipes POCOCK 1895*

Hi,
Another Aussie T shortly on it's way 

Adult female:

























Adult male:






Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jan 22, 2006)

:clap:  The pronounced elongation of the abdomen in these is very interesting. Although selenocosmine theraphosids in general show this tendency, it seems much greater in this spider.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Michael,

Yes, most of this genus have the elongated abdomens, may have something to do with being an arid region tarantula and needing to maximise on feeding when given the chance.

Here's another one from this genus on it's way soon, _Selenotypus sp. "Glenelva"_:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW , those are GORGOUS !!!! 
what an attitude as well ....gezzzz , i have yet to own an aussie T , then again i have yet to see an aussie T avalible over here ?:?  But i sure would love to own some , thanks for sharing Steve ! :clap: :worship:


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pic's as always Steve 

The southern Plumipes form is my Fav T i just love their colors


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 25, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> Yes, most of this genus have the elongated abdomens, may have something to do with being an arid region tarantula and needing to maximise on feeding when given the chance.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, is this the glenelva adult female i sent to you like a few months back to breed with a male you have??


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 25, 2006)

HI Kyle,
No, this one is captive raised  Your big female never dropped a sac, moulted out beforehand, which was a shame.

Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 25, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> HI Kyle,
> No, this one is captive raised  Your big female never dropped a sac, moulted out beforehand, which was a shame.
> 
> Steve


AHH well no matter mate these things happen lol
If ya like you can keep her for another go i dont mind, your call mate


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 27, 2006)

One of my most favourite of all species 





















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## syndicate (Mar 27, 2006)

pics look sharp!!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 28, 2006)

Too bad finding an Aussie T for sale in the U.S. is like trying to find a needle in a haystack (or is it hay in a needle stack??)


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Steve, I was wondering when you eventually get to exporting to the states, if either of those first two Selenotypus sp. will be available?  They're the most beautiful shade of tan and I love how hairy they are.

Andrew


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,
Exports begin very shortly, within a couple of weeks  The first two pictured will not be exported until later this year, toward December or so. I am working on them though  Of the _Selenotypus_ to be exported this time round, you will see _S.plumipes_ southern form (same as the holotype) and _Selenotypus sp. "glenelva"_. These two are fairly closely related, part of the southern complex, there are however characters that define them as separate species.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 30, 2006)

WoW, these are very interesting spiders.
They look so diferent from each other... 

I was trying to choose the one I prefer but I could not, they are all very attractive.

Nice pics also, Steve.  :clap:


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 5, 2007)

Hi,
_S.plumipes_, type species for the genus and one of Australia's largest T's.







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 5, 2007)

_Selenotypus sp.4_ adult female:







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 5, 2007)

*breeding*

_Selenotypus sp.2_ breeding, yes, the male is under there somewhere 







_S.plumipes_:







_Selenotypus sp.3_:







_Selenotypus sp. "NEBO"_







_Selenotypus sp.5_, a pairing that did not go so well, still got young but :







Steve


----------



## AlainL (May 5, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice pics and t's:clap: 

I think we can consider our self very lucky, here in Canada, Martin(Tarcan) have 4 types of Australian t's.
I'm evantually gonna get all 4 of them, so far I have only S.crassipes and I love her, she's sooo voracious

Are they fast grower?

Thanks for sharing 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 6, 2007)

Hi Alain,
Yes, the _P.crassipes_ are fairly fast growers (as are all _Phlogius_ spp.), at least until they near maturity, then they start to slow down and moult annually. BTW, I do NOT consider _P.crassipes_ to belong to the same genus as those "_Phlogius_" found in PNG, true _Phlogius_ only share a distant relation to that group of spp. IMO. I think real _Phlogius_ are endemic to Oz.

Some of the _Selenotypus_ are fast, but the majority take a fair amount of time to grow. _S.plumipes_ put the size on quickly, as do sp. NEBO, but some of the others are a little slower. Males of all _Selenotypus_ spp. mature within about 2 years, a lot quicker than the females, part of their survival strategy most likely.

Steve


----------



## AlainL (May 6, 2007)

Hi!

Thanks alot for the info 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Stunning Aussie Featherleg, _Selenotypus plumipes_, albeit in dull premoult colouration 













Steve


----------



## Philth (Jun 4, 2009)

_Selenotypus_ sp. "Nebo"






Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice shot Tom!Is that a female?


----------



## Philth (Jun 4, 2009)

Ventraly sexed yes, My only one though.
Later, Tom


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry for lost images...

Only described species in the group *S.plumipes*:

female:


male:


CB:


*Selenotypus sp. NEBO*

female:


CB:


Somewhere in between the above two spp., *Selenotypus sp. PLUMEBO*

Female:


*Selenotypus sp.3*

female:


*sp.10*

female:


Steve


----------



## Harrod (Aug 4, 2009)

Selenotypus sp. "Nebo" Female


----------



## seanbond (Aug 4, 2009)

nice female harrod!!


----------



## Harrod (Aug 5, 2009)

seanbond said:


> nice female harrod!!


Thanks I got a pair yesterday.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 10, 2011)

Selenotypus sp. NEBO (thanks for the ID Steve)






A molt could do her well.  This is a pretty robust-bodied spider and get fairly large, I imagine.  7 or 8", perhaps?


----------

